# Dried flower mix



## Tracy Gould (Aug 31, 2010)

I recently bought a box of dried flowers for Shelby it says its ok to feed this on the box. I offer this in shall amount mixed with her fresh food but she does not seem intrested. I was wondering if its better to soak the flowers before feeding them as there are no directions to follow it as Malllow, camonile, calendula, roses cornflower and hops in it but i have noticed some of them seem really hard and think they are too hard for her to eat.


----------



## moswen (Aug 31, 2010)

i have no experience with dried flowers, but to entice my sullies to eat hay i cut it up really tiny with scissors and soak it in hot water for 30 mins. it brings out the smell and it softens it up. torties are big on smelling their food before they eat it. shelby more than likely can't smell it so she's just not interested in it!


----------



## Tracy Gould (Aug 31, 2010)

moswen said:


> i have no experience with dried flowers, but to entice my sullies to eat hay i cut it up really tiny with scissors and soak it in hot water for 30 mins. it brings out the smell and it softens it up. torties are big on smelling their food before they eat it. shelby more than likely can't smell it so she's just not interested in it!



ok thanks i will try that tomorrow as its lettuce day and it will add somethink extra if she'll eat stop stick her nose the other way and try it lol she even as taken to butting me away if i push it lol


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm curious in more information about the dried flowers. Brand and where you got them? Organic? Thanks! Also agreed that I would try to soak them and also make sure that they are the right size--they may need to be pulled apart if the tort isn't able to take a bit off of it due to the tort being small or the flower being tough. I notice my tort can't bite open the bottom green part (sepal--I looked it up lol) of a flower for example and will just leave it unless I pull it apart. I will cut up other foods like cactus and squash or else he'll try to choke down too big of a bite. Some torts just don't like some foods. The fact that they are dried may take the smell out of them and make them unappetizing.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Sep 1, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> I'm curious in more information about the dried flowers. Brand and where you got them? Organic? Thanks! Also agreed that I would try to soak them and also make sure that they are the right size--they may need to be pulled apart if the tort isn't able to take a bit off of it due to the tort being small or the flower being tough. I notice my tort can't bite open the bottom green part (sepal--I looked it up lol) of a flower for example and will just leave it unless I pull it apart. I will cut up other foods like cactus and squash or else he'll try to choke down too big of a bite. Some torts just don't like some foods. The fact that they are dried may take the smell out of them and make them unappetizing.



Hi its Lucky Reptile and is for Tortoises, bearded dragons, iguanas uromastyx and other herbivorous reptiles. it does not say its organnic but most of the writing is not in english. I tried cuting it up and shocking it first but she is not inpressed she onll eats it if its caught on something else but she is not a get flower eater anyway she only eats her fresh rose petals once in a blue moon and is the same with her bindweed flowers and dandilion flowers. She much perfers her dandilion leaves, clover and other greens. she makes me laugh when i offer her the flowers if i hold it to her she pushes it away and sometimes nudges me. I got this box of dried flowers to add intrest but she is not and just eats around them lol


----------



## moswen (Sep 2, 2010)

Well you are the luckiest tort owner in the world if your tort prefers greens over flowers!!! Flowers really should only be an occasional treat anyway as the greens hold more nutrients than flowers. So, if she won't eat them, I only have one thing to say to you:


LUCKY!!!!!!!


----------



## artemiss (Sep 3, 2010)

There are Hops in it? Im not sure I would feed my tort hops, they are a natural sedative. The stuff in beer that makes you sleepy. [/align] I grow hops and whenever I have trouble sleeping I just make a cup of tea from the dried leaves/buds and within 15 minutes Im sleeping like a log. Id be careful feeding those to my tort, but maybe someone can confirm whether or not this is dangerous to them?


----------



## Tracy Gould (Sep 5, 2010)

artemiss said:


> There are Hops in it? Im not sure I would feed my tort hops, they are a natural sedative. The stuff in beer that makes you sleepy. [/align] I grow hops and whenever I have trouble sleeping I just make a cup of tea from the dried leaves/buds and within 15 minutes Im sleeping like a log. Id be careful feeding those to my tort, but maybe someone can confirm whether or not this is dangerous to them?



It defo says its ok for torts but she is not eating it anyway i have found some fresh flowers she likes since i posted i tried her on budilea and she eats those so i can include this with the bindweed flowers so she is geting more than greens, i know the greens are healthier than the flowers and have more goodness but i like to keep her diet as natural as possible and know she would come across flowers in the wild. I now have a box of dried flowers she will not eat i just wish u could get little samples so u could try before buying a full box. O well i am sure i will find our things that do not intrest her lol


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 5, 2010)

FYI just because a product says its good for torts does not mean thats true...they say that on the packaging of calci sand and those colored tortoise food pellets too (and both products are very bad)! Always do your own research and make a decision. There are more bad reptile products out there than good ones. Too bad that product is only available in the UK because otherwise I might consider it. I will pay $6 for a handful of organic edible flowers for my tort at the supermarket every once in awhile because I can't garden.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Sep 5, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> FYI just because a product says its good for torts does not mean thats true...they say that on the packaging of calci sand and those colored tortoise food pellets too (and both products are very bad)! Always do your own research and make a decision. There are more bad reptile products out there than good ones. Too bad that product is only available in the UK because otherwise I might consider it. I will pay $6 for a handful of organic edible flowers for my tort at the supermarket every once in awhile because I can't garden.



Yer i know there are alot of bad products out there but i have seen good review about Lucky Reptile products so thought they would be ok. Its sold on the net if u want to try it it defo looks like my little tort prefers fresh and she will not eat it but t was not expective so its no grat loss. i was thought if i could get her in to it it would help keep her diet varied in the winter when it gets harded to get hold of fresh weeds and flowers but i have started growing tortoise seed mix in the house so hopefully when winter comes i will still have a good diet


----------

